# Witches Photo Scavenger Hunt



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

a spooky looking tree
any advertisement with a witch on it
a decorated yard
a pumpkin
a black cat
take a picture with a stranger with your witch hat on them

Is this kind of what you had in mind?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Rikki, I know that you printed off some witch pictures last year. Could you explain how to get them to fit a certain size frame? I have printed pictures of general Halloween things but I just printed them big and trimmed. I would love for my witches to look more like real photos. I have a lot of television, movie witches that I want to frame for the Be WITCHY party


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Offmymeds, thanks! That's exactly the type of things I'm looking for. 

Printersdevil, are you needing to make them bigger or smaller?


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

i 2 am having a photo scavenger hunt (but i will b having mine in a town that has a mall and other stores)...but here r some ideas that could work for u....

1 riding a broom down an isle
2 something black and something orange
3. a crying scene from the blair witch project (the person making the best crying scared face they can)
4. kissing a pumpkin
5 making a pile of leaves then jumping in it


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Hmm. This likely isn't much help, but I wonder if you could twist it so it sounds like ingredients for a witches brew or spell? Hmm. I'll have to think about this.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks guys, keep 'em coming! 
Gobby, if you figure that out please let me know! That would be really cool and I know I could come up with a few but I don't know that I can put together a whole list that they'd actually be able to get pics of.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks to help from you guys, here's my current list of things to find in the photo scavenger hunt. I'd really like to add a couple more though.

A spider
The number 13
A dead flower
A jack o lantern
A spooky looking tree
An advertisement/packaging with a Halloween theme
A decorated yard
A black cat
A stranger wearing a witch hat
A tombstone
A skull or skeleton tattoo
A broom that is not part of a costume
A flyer for a haunted house or Halloween event
A creepy shadow
A Halloween greeting
A coven photo (all team members in one shot)

Should I assign a point value to each item (some with multiple options like "a spider - real +2, fake +1")? I'm thinking that might be the best way to be able to determine a winning team...


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

I've never done this but I think having some kind of point system is a great idea - maybe it would push people be a little more creative, and also reduce the likelihood of a tie. Can you say something like "In case of a tie, the winner will be based on originality"?


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Gobby sent me a great little rhyming list with my ingredients! I did some minor tweaking and here's what I've got for my party:

*Witchcraft 101*

In today's class we’ll be cooking up a witch's brew.
For ingredients, your photographs will do!
Originality is important and creativity is key:
In case of a tie the judge will be ME!

•A scary spider, after a feeding (+1 if fake, +2 if real)
•A generic Halloween greeting (+1, +2 if it’s unique)
•A sleek little kitty cat (+2, +3 if black)
•A stranger in a witch’s hat (+3)
•The number 13, unlucky though it be (+2)
•A creepy, old, spooky tree (+1)
•A tombstone with a name marked clear (+2)
•A jack o lantern that shows no fear (+1)
•A flyer for an event of Halloween 
or a haunted house that’ll make you scream (+3)
•A skeleton or skull tattoo
(check the body next to you) (+1 if fake, +2 if real)
•A yard that's been decorated –
such spirit must be celebrated! (+1)
•A dead flower blowing in the autumn air (+2)
•A spooky shadow that makes you beware (+1)
•A Halloween package or advertisement
that entices you to purchase it! (+3)
•The last item is CRUCIAL for your witch’s brew - 
a photo of ALL of your coven's crew! (+3)


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

That came out really good!  Sounds fun.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Awesome idea, great wording!!!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

That sounds great!!! Should be a very fun time!!!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks guys! 95% of the work came from help here at the forum though, so I can't take the credit...and the wording basically all came from Gobby! 

Now I need to come up with a very cheap idea for prizes for the winning team (should be no more than 4 people). I'm sort of at a loss and I've got to figure it out fast!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Haha, define very cheap! 

You could get one of those small 4 packs of individual wine bottles and a votive candle and bath salts and wrap it up in cellophane or a small treat bag. Kind of like a calgon take me away thing. Or just a bottle of wine for each one. Sutter Home and Beringer are very cheap ( and my favorite) Or big chocolate bars, sometimes dollar tree has really cute halloween socks.......a cute halloween cookie cutter with a small bag of cookie mix......????


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I'd say no more than $16 all together. I'm already giving wine for costume prizes so I don't want to repeat....some decent ideas though. Anyone else?


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Since they will be taking pictures, how about a small photo album that you design all creepy with skulls, spiders, etc...


----------



## SPOOK-ELLA (Aug 11, 2010)

What about hand sanitzers with witches on them, or you could print out little witch labels and add them to them along with lotion. Scratch tickets are always fun. Make fancy carmel apples and wrap them up with a witchy label. Somewhere on the net someone made black candy coated apples. It looked shiny and evil.


----------



## SPOOK-ELLA (Aug 11, 2010)

Or even mugs with fancy hot cocoa. They had cute disney packets of hot cocoa with the evil witch from snow white printed on them at walgreens. They were a dollar a pack. I had to buy some for my kids. The snow white witch, the chesire cat and I cant remeber the other.


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

Great idea! Are you using digital cameras? Disposable cameras? Do you think your guests will be embarrassed or too shy to do this?


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Definitely some usable ideas here guys - thanks so much! I'll have to look at Walgreen's today for that hot chocolate. 



AmFatallyYours said:


> Great idea! Are you using digital cameras? Disposable cameras? Do you think your guests will be embarrassed or too shy to do this?


I've asked them to bring their digital cameras. When the teams get back I thought I would show the pictures on the TV so we can all get a laugh. 
I sent a message to everyone invited back when the idea first popped into my head and asked who would be interested in doing it. I let them know that they'd be running around outside in their witch costumes and I got a good response. So I guess that none of them will be too embarrassed.....but I also have some pretty wild friends!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

By they way, this went over so well! It took my guests 30 - 45 minutes to complete the list so I'm thinking it needs to be bigger, especially for larger groups.


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

Awesome! I bet you got some neat pictures from it.


----------



## SPOOK-ELLA (Aug 11, 2010)

Cool! Cant wait to see the pictures and what you used for prizes. I might have to steal this idea for next year.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I actually didn't get any photos from the hunt.  Everyone decided to use their phones instead of cameras so most of the pictures they took were crappy. And I had to stay at the house so it would be unlocked when people got back, so I couldn't go run around taking photos of them.

For prizes I just got cute glass hot chocolate goblets, the packets of orange hot chocolate with the witch from Snow White on them, and Reese's pumpkins. Each person from the winning group got one of each item. I put silver foil shred in the bottom of the glass, put the items inside it, and tied purple and silver ribbon around the stem of the glass.


----------

